# Aloe Vera



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Aloe is easy to grow even in a window seal. And it has so many health benefits.
Amazing what it does for burns. And ulcers when taken internally.

Anyone use it or grow it for medicinal reasons?


----------



## azrancher (Jan 30, 2014)

Sunburns, and insect bites

*Rancher*


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Colonic's. Mouthwash, facials.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Natural Aloe*



Meerkat said:


> Aloe is easy to grow even in a window seal. And it has so many health benefits.
> Amazing what it does for burns. And ulcers when taken internally.
> 
> Anyone use it or grow it for medicinal reasons?


Yes Meerkat ,my daughter has a great aloe garden and we used it for skin rash ,dry scalp ,dry skin , I make a lotion to treat my cats for flea bites and their dry skin with vitamin C ,vitamin E oil and peppermint added to it, is free from chemicals vs. the store bought aloe vera, which can be poisonous for them , my father drank it for stomach issues ,in my welding days I used it for burns just like now in the kitchen I keep a jar with it and added vitamin C/citrus powder ,the vitamin keeps it from spoiling ,so yes is a great plant and makes excellent health drinks too. Even lowers your sugar.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a bunch of Aloe Vera growing in hanging pots in my shop.
I used to use it for burns but I found something that works much better,
My Grandmother had it growing all over her house and she gave me some.
That was over 35 years ago and it is what I have growing now.
Mostly we just leave it alone and every month or 4 I give it some water.
Thanks for the reminder. I'll go see if it needs watering.

This is the stuff I use now.

https://smile.amazon.com/Ching-Wan-Hung-Soothing-Solstice/dp/B002ATQQPC/ref=sr_1_1_a_it?ie=UTF8&qid=1500656061&sr=8-1&keywords=burn+ointment+chinese

Thanks Meerkat
My aloe vera really needed water.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Have a good sized plant on my window sill. Our daughters do, too.


----------



## Fossil (Jan 10, 2013)

Simple, effective and just works. Falls under the category of "if it is running okay, leave the hood closed..".


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Has anybody tried running the leaves/stems... thru a strainer , like tomatoes or blackberries, and collecting the oil?

Just curious.

May be something to seal, and use later as needed.



Jim


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

phideaux said:


> Has anybody tried running the leaves/stems... thru a strainer , like tomatoes or blackberries, and collecting the oil?
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> ...


Does it have oil? I thought it was full of gel?

I like the idea of doing this. I know a woman who drinks aloe juice that she buys. I have no idea about how it is juiced, but maybe in a manner similar to how you are suggesting.

Someone was telling me she comes from a family with liver issues. She heard that drinking some aloe juice every day is supposed to be good for the liver. I have no idea how true that is.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Yeah, it is more of a gel.





Jim


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Yup im a red head so i just burn, peel, and repeat all summer long. Aloe is my friend!


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

RedBeard said:


> Yup im a red head so i just burn, peel, and repeat all summer long. Aloe is my friend!


Would spf 10,000 work? Lol


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Flight1630 said:


> Would spf 10,000 work? Lol


I'm a sun bleached red head and I do the burn/peel/repeat thing. The best sun block I've found is the Bull Frog spf 100. I've never been burnt using that. As long as I remember to apply/re apply like I'm supposed to.


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

RedBeard said:


> Yup im a red head so i just burn, peel, and repeat all summer long. Aloe is my friend!


The old fork in a microwave.


----------

